# any Strain that does not elevate Heart Rate?



## McBacon (Jun 5, 2008)

Hello,

Are there any strains out there that do not increase heart rate after consuming?

The closest I've come is "Speed Queen" from Mandela Seeds. They claim: "no nervous side-effects (racy heart, etc.); suitable for regular med users."
(source: http://www.mandalaseeds.com/html/speed_queen2.html ).

I'm looking for an anti-anxiety (but NOT anti-depressive) strain that will 'blank' my mind and make me sleep like the dead.
However - and this is very important - it may absolutely not increase heart rate.

I already have a way too high heart rate, and somewhat too high blood pressure as well.
I know most cannabis strains should lower blood pressure, but, sadly, they increase heart rate (pulse) at the same time. This is not bad for everybody. But in my case it is very bad.

Can anyone recommend an indica strain? (Sativas will only increase the frequency of my, already daily, panic attacks)
I've looked into "Black Indica" from Plan B Collective. This has everything I'm looking for as far as helping anxiety, helping insomnia and is, reportedly, very easy to grow.
But its no use if it elevates heart rate.

The "Speed Queen" from Mandela Seeds is the only one I've found that should not cause racy heart (at least this is what they claim). But the company seem to be out of business. Just my luck. 

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 5, 2008)

No offense but you need to talk to the doctor, you can't ask us to recommend something like that...it's dangerous.


----------



## McBacon (Jun 5, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> No offense but you need to talk to the doctor, you can't ask us to recommend something like that...it's dangerous.



Not asking you to recommend anything to me.

Just asking a general question: are any strains known *not* to increace heart rate.

and PS: I'm way beyond consulting a doctor.  They've thrown any medication at me they could think of. None have worked.
This is why I'm looking into alternatives now.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 5, 2008)

As far as i know all MJ raises heart rate even that mandala stuff


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jun 5, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> As far as i know all MJ raises heart rate even that mandala stuff


Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's an effect of all cannabis strains. Whether it's cannabis indica or sativa there will be increased heart rate to some level.

I actually would think that the physical effects from all cannabis strains are nearly all identical or close to it. The difference in strains are the psychoactive properties from different levels of cannabinoids. Of course there are other differences (yield, potency, taste), but I'm referring to the high only.


----------



## TheBudFather (Jun 5, 2008)

no cannabis makes my heart race...  its ure mind and paranoia thats doing that... chillllll


----------



## lyfr (Jun 5, 2008)

TheBudFather said:
			
		

> no cannabis makes my heart race... its ure mind and paranoia thats doing that... chillllll


 i disagree, i know it increases my heartrate for first 20-30 minutes or so...and i been smokin almost 30 years so im a little beyond being paranoid about weed.  this has also been proven in studies(cant remember where i read it hopefully someone else will)  i too believe all strains will do this...atleast slightly. JMO  BTW, i didnt think it did but it was shown to me by my father with his moniter that it did.


----------

